# Got another car...



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey, me and a mate decided to buy a project car, N reg 1.7td cav.

It has no tax/mot and will spend I'd say atleast half the year off the road.

I'm getting quotes like: Pay Annual £669.13 by the co-op (I'm 22)

Day insurance works out about £45 a day, it has to be driven to get welded etc as we can't weld :\ it will only really be getting driven to go to prebooked appointments. I'm also dying to give the engine bay a good clean but can't here and don't want to move it uninsured 

Is there anything I can do? I just don't want to be paying for it to be insured and sit in the drive...

I just feel as if I'm missing something, Cheers for reading.

Martin.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Martin_HDI said:


> Hey, me and a mate decided to buy a project car, N reg 1.7td cav.
> 
> It has no tax/mot and will spend I'd say atleast half the year off the road.
> 
> ...


Thought about getting some on to tow it?


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep, I've been trying to work out how to actually tow it e.g wheels being off the ground if it has no tax, 2 wheels being off the ground or just all wheels on the ground booked into a prebooked appointment or if the tow bar is legal in that case or an A frame/dolly or if it would need to be on a transporter (probably...) but it's gonna cost probably the same for day insurance on the car to hire a dolly/transporter and I can't tow anything that weighs more than half my car, I think.

Tow it would be ideal if I could just use the metal bar with someone controlling it. I'd even tax it if it would mean I could do that... Could I?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

your best bet would to to google it and see what you come up with

I had the same problem but i had a mate with a 4x4 and trailer so it was sorted.
yes you need the 2 front wheel off the ground when towing.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ifi it has no tax or insurance at all then it has to have all road wheels off the public highway. end of.


----------

